# 90 grain 30 calibre



## Albertahunter (Oct 25, 2005)

i work at a sporting goods store and today i was lookin through all the bullets and facing the boxes and i came across a 90 grain 30 calibre bullet. i believe it was hornaday but i am not 100% shure. does anybody shoot these, and how does it perform?


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

This is a bit late but most likely that bullet was designed for the 30 carbine cartridge.


----------

